# How many horses have you ridden?



## Maistjarna (Dec 25, 2016)

6 regularly. Lesson horses. There was one more, but she died about 2.5 years ago... 

Random horses at various places (mostly turists farms).

If I try to count all the horses I have ever ridden on I would say about 16 and I am sure I am forgeting some.

6/7 lesson horses at the stables I ride at (Names: Hakon, Niko, As, Raudur, Strakur, Timo, (Jodis))
2 at a different barn (Names: Poldi and Kamela)
4 in Iceland (1 near Reykjavik and 3 in Lysuholl)
1 at some little farm here in Slovenia
1/2 in a turist farm in Slovenija-Zakojca
1 at Grad Prestranek (Name: Magnus)


Most of them have been Icelandics 


Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

maybe . . . 30? of those, half of them somewhat regularly.


----------



## Phantomrose (Jul 25, 2016)

2 were trail horses- One called Fancy and another called Cody
10 Lesson horses from one barn when I first started taking lessons- Midnight, Jack, McFlurry, Loco, Frosty, Stretch, Joe Cool, Tommy, Ranger, and Cobalt
1 Horse I got the chance to ride when volunteering at the Horse Guard- Custer
7 Lesson Horses from the current barn that I take (and still take) lessons at- Noony, Gunnar, Snickers, Teddy, Patch, Louie, and Ophelia
Currently riding now? My own pony, Jet.

21 horses ridden. Each horse came with both highs and lows, and each horse taught me quite a bit! Every horse ridden was a unique learning experience.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## findinghappy (Feb 24, 2018)

5 I think, but I would not call any of them truly riding. More like being an avid passenger. I rode a paint pony for several years at the State Fair, for 5 minutes in circles. His name was Prince. Then I rode a Morgan mare on a guided trail ride, her name was Rosie. There was a very Baroque looking gelding I got to do another guided trail ride on named Hershey, followed by a very mean QH mare that I have no idea if she even deserved a name lol! Lastly was walking circles around a paddock on an OTTB named Jasper. Someone needs some lessons. . .


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I couldn't even guess a close number. When you're a horse crazy kid without one you'll get on any horse you can, who cared if they were broke to ride or not? Fortunately I grew up in a time when people didn't worry about getting sued over the least little thing. Then in my young adult years I was friends with a qh breeder and had free reign at his barn. He usually ran about 30 head between mares and stallions and I rode not all but most of them at one time or another plus on the off chance he still owned a youngster when it came time to start them under saddle I'd ride them too. Once I got my own then friends and I would switch horses for the fun of it, then there were "friends" that always wanted me to put the first ride on their horse after they'd sat all winter, and then eventually I played with breeding and training my own plus occasionally buying a resale project. Currently have 10 but have only ridden 7 of them due to the other 3 being miniatures. I don't ride near enough anymore even my own let alone other peoples' or taking on projects.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

findinghappy said:


> ...............
> followed by a very mean QH mare that I have no idea if she even deserved a name lol! ,,,. .



Now that's funny!


I'm another who has no idea how many. But, I've been at it a long, long time with no plans to stop.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I do recall I had ridden over 100 by the time I was 14. Stopped counting after that. 

I am now thinking have I reached 1,000 or 5,000?


----------



## Paintedponies1992 (Nov 17, 2013)

Presently, I ride 3. 

In total over the years? 26. But I didn't start riding til I was 10.

Out of all those, I've trained 1 myself and working on my 2nd right now.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Been around a long time and that = many rides from carnival style pony, to vacation trail with my sister to taking active lessons and having my own.

All told I can remember being on about 30 horses...
The pony who bit my tummy cause no treat was offered...
The Lipizzaner stallion I got to sit on and have a picture taken with Gabrielle Hermann...I was about 8 at the time.
The horse I rode last in line on a dusty trail-ride for my birthday in Bryce Canyon National Park then went out for fancy lunch :icon_rolleyes:...yes what a sight to behold.

But the ones I really remember is about 5 _not_ including my own owned right now.
The ones I truly rode hold a very special place in my heart...:smile:
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I can't begin to remember all the horses, between 12 and 15 of my own and so many others. This is over almost 60 years of riding. I'm guessing well over a 100.


I rode many other horses some several times, some only once. Often I rode with friends and would ride one of their horses or I would ride horses that needed some training and as I would climb on anything I got to ride a big selection and learned a lot about horses this way.

One instance I remember was that we were going for a trail ride and had to trailer up to it. We took my sister's horse and a friend said he would bring a nice horse for me. When we got there I found out this horse had been sold and he brought a nice little green mare for me. As I was getting her ready I asked my friend how should I ride her English or western and he replied " Well B..... she really don't know much of anything so you just suit yourself"


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

- 4 lesson horses
- 3 Icelandics (once)
- 1 trail horse at a rescue during vacation (donation plus ride)
- At my current barn: 3 OTTB, 1 QH, 1 Paint, 1 Hanoverian, 1 mule, 1 Percheron (8)
--------------
16
========


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I broke my grandfather's young horses to ride and drive when I was a young and brought home horses other people ruined, to re-school them when I was not-so-young.

Plus all my Keeper horses.

In other words, I lost count years ago


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

@Foxhunter is what you call EXPERIENCED.

I doubt I will ever match that level of experience, but I'm only 40 so have a ways to go yet. :smile:
I listed off the names of the horses I remembered awhile back, and am getting close to 100. 
It seemed interesting to me that I could recall almost all of their names...but I am terrible at people's names. 

For example, I can't remember the names of the kids in the neighborhood from when was little, or in my classes except for a couple close friends. But I remember Little Feather, Sheba, Gypsy, Buttercup and Daisy, the horses and ponies I rode before I was ten.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm somewhere more than 1,000, and surely less than 5,000. I don't know.


----------



## Spanish Rider (May 1, 2014)

After a certain age, it's all a blur. Lots of ponies and lesson horses as a kid, and my college had a 70-stall barn. So, more than one hundred, for sure. You learn something from each, and there are a few I'll never forget, especially the bone-breakers. Right now, just 2 PRE.



> but I'm only 40


Love that!


----------



## Cynical25 (Mar 7, 2013)

Best I can recall, lol:


Owned 5.
Leased 1.
Lessons on 6, plus occasional horse swaps during lessons.
At least 6 potential-purchase test-ride fails
3 problem horses one high school summer
1-4 horses per semester, over 4 years of college, plus occasional horse swaps during class.
IHSA showed 2-3 horses per show, over 4 college show seasons.
Started 12 under saddle for others.
Rode around 30 head while working for a trainer.
Plus valuable non-riding experience with Halter show horses, countless broodmares, foals, yearlings, and studs.


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm not even sure of the number of horses I've owned over the past 50+ year, much less ridden! Like *JCnGrace *and *WalkintheWalk*, I'd climb on anything with 4 legs, broke or not! I've started at least 10 from never ridden to able to solo on trails - might not have all the finishing touches, but safe when I sold them. I doubt I'm up over 1,000 like *boots *or *Foxhunter*, but I'm definitely up around 200 - 300. 

And at 60, I'm still willing to take on projects.


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

I am with many others here. A life long horse owner - from a family of horse owners. We used to get in ponies from the local horse trader. You never knew what Elmer was dropping off. Sometimes we would wake up and a pony would be tied to the fence or 2 ponies or 1 would go home to be sold. Plus we had our own horses that we used in 4-H. And I broke horses in high school for extra money - so I am sure I am in the high 100's at least.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

gottatrot said:


> @Foxhunter is what you call EXPERIENCED.
> 
> I doubt I will ever match that level of experience, but I'm only 40 so have a ways to go yet. :smile:
> .


Hmmmmm is that an insult on my aged bones? 

I too can remember all the early ponies but when dealing I would ride many horses a day most I have long forgotten.


----------



## Spanish Rider (May 1, 2014)

> And at 60, I'm still willing to take on projects.


Very inspiring!


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

Not that many. Can't really recall (my old brain has some holes), but if I had to guess, I'd probably say 30-40? That might even be high.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

I've probably ridden a grand total of five horses. Three of them I only rode once. :shrug:


----------



## Kalraii (Jul 28, 2015)

Years ago when I was much smaller I wrote a checklist of the 32 horses at my then yard. It was my aim to ride every horse, beginning with the ponies, and I got about halfway before quitting for various reasons. My instructor complained that I always requested a different horse but I was so eager I got my way haha. I still have that checklist and my hand-drawn layout of the yard!

Now I alternate between 7 horses on a regular basis plus mine. Train? I _wish_.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

I've ridden 35 plus horses over the years. Many of them were horse's i trained for other people. I'll pretty much ride anything horse wise my kids are the same. The kiddos are a bit to fearless though.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

rambo99 said:


> I've ridden 35 plus horses over the years. Many of them were horse's i trained for other people. I'll pretty much ride anything horse wise my kids are the same. The kiddos are a bit to fearless though.


Wow, cool! I like hearing about people who's kids inherited a love for horses; gives me faith that mine will too ;-)


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

hmmm.... I actually have no idea but let's see how many I can remember names for....


I rode in a riding camp at a dude ranch when I was in elementary school so at least 1 there. I think his name was Bopper.


My cousins horse, her name was Satin.


Riding lessons in Germany the ones I can think of were...Max, Chico, Occo, Harlem, Rexle, Fuchs, Mona, Hanz, Susie, Arauk (I have no idea about the spellings)


Lessons in the US... I can think of Hawk, Gusto, Beau, Cochise, Sage, Cricket, Riggs, Jenny, Limerick, Minuet... 


Lessons in another barn... Dutch


Lessons in another barn! Shelly, Hope, Reggie, Hannah, Simon, Fury, Chip, Ninja, Baby, Zip, Mia....


Friends horses... Dutchess, Sam, Brandy, Cowboy, Roy, Bristol, Dusty, Shadow, Gizmo, Poco, Pebbles, Gambit, Hustler, OP, Bitsie, Levi, Buck, Sonny, Red, Style, another Cricket, Wiley


Mine... Pistol, Black, Blue, Beauty, Sierra, Riley, Cloud... 


Horses on paid for trail rides....


I am sure there are more but I wanted to only name the ones I could remember the names of....


----------



## Sandycat (Apr 7, 2017)

Eleven.
First was a QH named Molly. I was like 11 or 12. I was in 4H in a program called horseless horse. I would go once a week with my sister to a neighbor's house and who'd let me ride her horse. My sister rode Lady. We learned Western, but not very well. When learning to trot I was told to kick her hard and hold on! There was a special class in the fair for horseless horse kids. I came in 2nd to last and my sister was dead last. Lol

Second was an Arabian mare that my friend owned. All I remember about her was that she was bay and her tail reached the ground. I'd sit on her back with no saddle or bridle and she'd wander around while my friend did chores. The one time I rode her with actual tack on I remember my friend yelling at me, "Hold the reins with one hand! This ain't English riding!" Lol That was probably in 2000.

I went on a tail ride in 2008 at the Kentucky horse park with my husband. I was on a gelding named Greg. That is the only time I actually got my husband on a horse. I just cannot understand how he can't think that riding is the best thing ever!

The next time I rode was last April. Took another trail ride at the Kentucky horse park. This time my husband decided to sit it out because "it's boring". Terrible, i know. Lol. Forgot the horse's name, but he was a Haflinger. I was amused that they put me on a pony. 

The next day I took another ride and rode a red roan draft mix. Beautiful horse, although he kept trying to snack while we were riding. 

That sealed the deal on me having to ride. I started lessons. I ride a Clyde/ Arabian mix named Indy. You can read all about him in my journal. He's black and grumpy and I just love him. The stable has a volunteer program where you can take care of a horse a few days a week in exchange for riding. Kind of a free lease. That's what I've been doing with Indy.

Some of the barn staff and volunteers went on a tail ride one day. Indy was unavailable, so I rode Roanie. Three guesses on what color he is. 

I've been out of town for work for a few months, so I've been taking lessons at a barn out here. They change horses often here, whereas at home you mostly ride the same horse each lesson. I've been on a Welsh pony named Turbo, a quarter horse named Fooler, and a grade horse named Riddle. Turbo is my least favorite. He's nice, but lazy. I have to use a crop on him which I hate. Fooler is a quiet old man (33, a year younger than me), who makes me work on my steering. If I don't do it right, he'll walk right into the corner and wait. Lol. Riddle is my favorite. He's just a nice little horse. Listens well, but isn't lazy. 

And that's it. I'm surprised how much those horses touched me, and how much I remember them.


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

Kalraii said:


> Now I alternate between 7 horses on a regular basis plus mine.


It's good to keep your skills sharp with different horses. There was a boarded mare at my barn when I just started riding there, and her owner adored her...and was absolutely comfortable to the point that when the mare died of a heart attack, the woman was unable to ride another horse. Once she got locked into _that_ horse, her confidence and skills atrophied, and basically stopped riding.


----------



## pennywise (Feb 1, 2016)

Filou said:


> I was curious how many horses everyone has ridden?
> 
> Are they lesson horses?
> Horses you train?
> ...


to give a mental picture...

1. palomino quarter horse mare, 30 years old
2. pinto/arabian mare, 12 y/o
3. white thoroughbred gelding, 26-30 y/o
4. liver chestnut mountain pony gelding, 10 y/o, 
5. chestnut quarter horse mare, 14-16 y/o
6. black quarter horse mare, 14-16 y/o
7. bay paint American sport pony gelding, 14 y/o
8. chestnut Arabian mare, 18 y/o
9. buckskin saddlebredxarabianx gelding, 12 y/o

Just counted them all! not including the one-time rides or horses that I've rented an hour for trail riding on vacations. All beside three were lesson horses. I'm technically able to ride 2 right now and both are a bit green. I haven't shown in a longggg time, but horse #2 was who I took off-site and got a few 3rd place ribbons with and have so far been the horse I've ridden the longest and I miss her lots.


----------



## koda2004 (Sep 2, 2017)

I believe I have ridden about 7 different horses. Two of those are my own and the others were friends horses. Hopefully soon I will be ridding all of my three.


----------



## smaile (Sep 21, 2010)

I honestly have no idea. I kept a record for all the horses I have ridden some 6 or more years ago and then it was maybe around 40-50 horses? Those were all the horses I was learning on (not really lesson horses but horses that my friends or trainers owned or rode at the time). But then came the time when I started working in a selling stable and my main task was to break in and ride youngsters. I rode in 2 stables simultaneously so I had around 6-12 horses a day on average and they changed A LOT! So, yeah, after 2-3 years of this I lost count as I didn`t even know the names of most of these horses. I have slowed down past couple of years but am still taking youngsters as my summer projects. No more than 5-6 horses a day though!  And this winter I have had 1-2 horses a day, I feel like I have lost all of my skill and have become a potato on a horse.
And currently I own 3 horses (hopefully soon to be 4). I have ridden 2 of them since one is still a youngster and in the process of breaking in ( I like to do things slow with my own horses). 
I do have my favorite horses of course and I couldn`t even tell about all of them here because there are SO many of those that I have loved from all of my heart.
And about showing - well, I haven`t been to shows with THAT many horses, quite few actually, but couldn`t recall all of them also. Mostly they were young horses and that wasn`t the most pleasant experience.
Here is a pictures of one of my all time favorite horse Alberto - form his first competitions and from our last ones. 


















Aaaand the horse that did not make the favorite horse list but may be the most famous horse I have broken in. King of the Dance went to Rio Paralympics. He was a nice horse but well, he was all about dressage from the very start, so not my type of horse.  









Oh, and I`ve been riding for about 13-14 years - since I was 11.


----------



## ChasingDreams (Nov 14, 2017)

I tried to make a list of all the horses I’ve ridden at least twice, meaning not to count test drives and casual one-off rides with acquaintances, and stopped at 18. I’m sure there are some I’m not thinking of as well.

If I had to guess how many different horses I’ve sat on in my life I would say around 30-40+

I’m 31, for statistical purposes 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

I am still wondering, if I can ever count all of them. I like getting myself on any horse I can get to. Some I have only walked, some I have ridden, a few trained from 0, a few retrained.... Hopefully at somepoint I remember


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

it really isn't so much about your biological age, but about how many years you've been really riding. 
almost all of my numbers occurred AFTER age 40.


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

Hmm.... like a lot of people I honestly can't remember. I started riding when I was 8 a lesson barn, so I probably alternated between 3-4 horses. I could _probably_ tell you all their names. Probably, not likely though lol - the lesson horses start to kinda blur together over the years. If I had to guess - around 50 would probably be reasonable. Maybe less. I highly doubt too much more. I've gotten less interested in riding other people's horses over the years.

Lesson horses - blur. Trained - blur. Personal horses: hmmm, I owned 5 at one point, prior to that I had 2. I think I've owned 11 different horses over the years? The first two I owned briefly, one died from colic, the other we sold. Then the 5 horses I had from 10yrs - 5yrs (depending on the horse). I went through never owning new horses to buying/selling more than I cared to in the last couple.

Showing has never really been a huge focus in my life honestly. I enjoy it. Occasionally wish I did more or was more competitive (higher levels), but at the same time am very much a "casual" shower. I've shown multiple lesson horses in schooling shows, all my own I've showed except for maybe 3 out of the 11ish.


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Hmm lesseeeeeee.

In my life, I've ridden 56 horses that I can specifically name, and probably 10 to 20 others that I can't put a name to or don't remember at all. Some of those were just a single trail ride, while others were lengthy relationships. The horse I currently ride 96% of the time is the lesson horse I've been riding for two and a half years.


----------



## Filou (Jan 16, 2014)

It's great seeing everyone's experience on all those different horse backs!

I too rode for a sale barn where we cycled horses every month or less and after riding there for a couple years I rode 300 different horses just at that one barn. I figured I'd ridden just over 300 horses by the time I was 17. 
After that it slowed down a bit, I did IHSA, which put me on a considerable few, and started exercise riding and training horses after college, but still haven't gotten on as many as I did at the sales barn. 

I went ahead and made a list of as many horses I could remember...
Lesson horses: Sadie, Joey, Luke, Pooh Bear, Tempo, Lucky, Ruby, and about another 7-10 who's names I don't remember because I only rode them once or twice. 
Horses I've leased: Monty, Jackson, Daybreak, Sydney. 
Friends horses: Drake, Jack, Shameless, Colby, Denali, Oreo, Action, Beamer, Legs Honey. 
Memorable sale barn horses: Sirrah, Roy, Drake, Monty (who I sold, then ended up riding in IHSA regional finals! go figure!), Barbie, Ken, Picasso, Montego, Austin, Blue... 10/300 go me.. lol.
Trail rides: Fancy(Mule) in Zion NP, Yellowstone NP, Hawaii... There's more I can't remember D:
Horses a the trail barn I rode at: Dynamite, Merlot, Tennayah, Kona, Anella. 
Horses at one of the college barns I rode at: Reinbow, Romeo, and many more. 
IHSA horses I figured I rode 4 horses per weekend show between over fences, and flat, and we had about 5 shows a year, over 4 years! 80 horses! I remember Jim!
Horses I trained after college: Eddie, Tyler, Gracie, Josie, Isabella, Diablo, Valentina, Blackie, Thumper, Pearl, Monty, Max, Paris, Iris, Tori, Silverdrift, Ct, Beau.
Oh and me personal horses: Louie, Dodge.

As I type this I look at a picture of me showing on a horse who's name I can't remember. I asked my parents to come because I was about to point out of intermediate fences and into Open at the very last show of the season, and I needed to get 3rd... Well I pulled the one super green horse and got 4th so we didn't make it to the Zones for Intermediate fences, but my team mate who thought she was a better rider than me got 7th on him so I was still proud. 

I think I'm right around 500 at this point, and I'm 26! I think I'll reach 1,000 in my life, but I don't know if I'll make it to 5,000!


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

Foxhunter said:


> Hmmmmm is that an insult on my aged bones?


Definitely not. I was just doing the math, and know that most professional trainers I've met have ridden nowhere near that number.

If you trained 8 different horses for 30 days, then swapped them out for 8 new ones, that would be 96 different horses a year. You'd have to do that for 10 years straight to ride 1,000 different horses. 

So I say you and @boots are both EXPERIENCED in all caps, which goes beyond many pro trainers I've met.

Now, for another question:
How many different breeds have people ridden?

That is another fun thing to think about. For me, I can think of 28.
Some are very close since they are technically crosses, but I am counting them anyway, LOL.

Anglo-Arab, Appaloosa, Appendix QH, Arabian, Belgian, Canadian Warmblood, Connemara, Dosanko (Japan), Draft cross, Friesian, Icelandic, Irish Draught, Miniature horse (as a small child), Morgan, Mustang, National Show Horse, Paint, Percheron, Pinto (registered, was TB/Paint cross), Peruvian Paso, POA, Quarab, Quarter Horse, Saddlebred, Shetland, Suffolk Punch, Standardbred, Tennesee Walker, Thoroughbred.

The most horses from a single breed I've ridden have been Arabians. I'm guessing the breeds I've ridden that most people have not are the miniature (unless you were put on one as a small child, you don't get the chance), Dosanko (rare breed), the POA and the Suffolk Punch. That's one breed I don't recommend riding, BTW. Too wide.


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

For the small number of horses I have ridden, I got a good variety: Appy, TB, draft-cross, Icelandic, Percheron, Paint, QH, Hanoverian, mule, and a bunch I never found out.

Appys are my least favorites. I never connected with the Appy mare when I took lessons, and I, with saddle, rolled off a truly witherless Appy gelding at my current barn after he motorcycled a turn with me in the arena and I didn't catch on fast enough that sliding had occurred. 

The TBs surprised me the most on the upside - I really warmed up to the idea of one day having an OTTB myself. I had always thought I'd become an Icey or Fjordie person.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

gottatrot said:


> .....
> 
> Now, for another question:
> How many different breeds have people ridden?
> ...


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

gottatrot said:


> Definitely not. I was just doing the math, and know that most professional trainers I've met have ridden nowhere near that number.
> 
> If you trained 8 different horses for 30 days, then swapped them out for 8 new ones, that would be 96 different horses a year. You'd have to do that for 10 years straight to ride 1,000 different horses.
> 
> ...


When dealing we would have 14 horses on a load arrive, I would 'ride' most of those in front of other dealers, as they came off the horsebox, mostly this would be for about five or ten minutes, bareback in a halter. Three loads a week, that would tally to 30 in around five hours.

I never took your remark as an insult, it comes hard when you realise that the aging process is proceeding at a faster rate than you would like!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm like @Cordillera Cowboy, many grade horses and ponies. The ones I know what breed they were...Quarter Horses, Paints, Walkers, Spotted Saddle Horses, Foxtrotter, Racking Horse (that's what his owner called him not sure of the breed because I think there's more than one that can rack), Appy, Morgan, Saddlebred, Standardbred, TB, Arabian (full and a registered 3/4 other 1/4 was quarter horse oddly enough LOL), POA, Shetland and a mini donkey. Trying to figure if I left any out and I think I rode a friend's Rocky Mountain Horse once, well I know I rode him and he looked like a Rocky but I can't remember if he was registered or grade.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Foxhunter said:


> ........
> 
> I never took your remark as an insult, it comes hard when you realise that the aging process is proceeding at a faster rate than you would like!


But Oh the stories!


When Heddy Monroe to Scotland came back
All her neighbors agreed that nothing she'd lack.
So they gave her a table a chair and a chest
For to pass the old age of gray Heddy Monroe.


They gave her a cottage a cow and a byre
And they listened at night to the tales that she told
Of campaigns in Spain and the wounds that she'd dressed.
Oh, wild were the stories of Heddy Monroe


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I have never heard that poem before. 

As for breeds most horses in the U.K. are of mixed blood. 
I have ridden all the native ponies, Shetland, Exmoor, Dartmoor, Fells, Dales, New Forest, Connemara and all the sections of the Welsh. 
Anglo Arab, Arab, Appaloosa, Irish Draught, Shire, Clydesdale, QH, Lipizzaner, Hanoverian and TBs by the dozen. 

I have ridden an elephant, a camel, donkeys but never a mule.


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

@Foxhunter It's about the Highland clearances. Really sad towards the end. Probably written during the folk revival of the 1960's. I'm thinking it was The Corries I heard it from.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

What a fun thread!

I don't have enough fingers and toes to count all the horses I have ridden. First, I was that horseless kid who would ride anything for anybody. I made friends with a very busy horse dealer who was happy to use me as the guinea pig for all his new arrivals - looking back it's amazing I survived. Once I hit college, I was the only person willing to ride all the newly donated horses or train the youngsters. I also worked part time at a local lesson barn keeping the schoolies tuned up and doing some flipping with horses from local sales. I then spent many years breaking racehorses for a living. Once married for the first time (to a farrier), I did a lot of work with green and/or problem horses for various clients of his as well as helping with project horses at two local barns. After my divorce, I worked for a big standardbred race farm and was responsible for saddle training all the reject/retired racers.

We currently own 4 and I have a good friend with 5 and another set of friends with 10, all of whom I consider my adoptive kids. I am so lucky!


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

Hmm. Breeds I might be able to recall most, if not all.
Shetland, Paint, QHs & Appendix QHs, Arab, Arab-X, Percheron, Spotted Draft, Belgian, Morgan, Rocky Mtn, TWH/SSH, TB, Mustang, Hanovarian, Trakhaner, Welsh Cob, Appaloosa, Mule, Paso Fino, an unknown something or other in Okinawa, and a host of grade horses.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Now you want breeds! ****...


OK... let's see... (Sorry for my spelling)

Morgan
Trakhener
Arab
Arab/Appaloosa
Thoroughbred
Standardbred
Welsh
Miniature
Shetland
Appaloosa
Oldenburger
Holsteiner
Halflinger
Tennessee Walking Horse
Warmblood
Mule
Clydesdale
Draft
Quarter Horse
Plain old horse


I think that's it?


----------



## Cherrij (Jan 30, 2013)

So, I will try slowly.. 

Personal horses - Grand and Diskovery, Latvian Harness warmblood and Latvian Sports warmblood. 
Friend's horses - Mainly Latvian warmbloods, one draft, one tinker warmblood mix - around 6 total. 
2 ponies - one as a kid, one later in life. 
Competed only with one warmblood, no idea of breeding. 
6-8 different horses in Luxembourg Stable. 
3 Latvian warmbloods at neighbouring breeding stable. 
At least 8 different breeding horses at work. 
And no idea how any different horses at my aunts stable - at least 5 different ones when I was growing up, but lately it's always a different horse when I go for a visit.. 
Oh, almost forgot about 3 different Arab stallions on vacations - went on long rides. Loved it! 
Another Luxembourg stable - 4 different horses. 
Random horse in Scotland - long trail ride. 
Another horse on a long trail ride in Latvia. 
Another warmblood I was considering to buy. 

And I am probably forgetting something, and I am nowhere near finished with riding horses. I am young and strong, and still want to ride!  

Of course, it is nowhere near enough to those who work in big training barns and so on, but still quite a lot of experience.


----------



## SketchyHorse (May 14, 2012)

farmpony84 said:


> Now you want breeds! ****...


My sentiments exactly! Lol. Really putting my memory through it's paces.

Let's see... breeds....

Thoroughbred
Arabian
Quarter Horse
RPSI (Zweibrucker)
Morgan/QH
Grade Ponies

Those are all the breeds I've owned... not a ton of variety :lol:

Hanoverian
Holsteiner
Other general/mixed WB
Standardbred
Paint
Tennessee Walker
Missouri Fox Trotter
Grade Horses
Draft X
Fjord
Appaloosa
Rocky Mountain Horse
Andalusian - worked with, never rode
Appendix QH
Halflinger

I _think_ that's almost every breed I've just ridden in general. We don't have a whole lot of variety around me. Most people either have QHs or TBs.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Not enough fingers and toes for the count!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I've ridden many...too many to have an exact count.

But, I can tell you a little bit!
I've ridden Quarter Horses, Arabians, Paints, Thoroughbreds (which, I'm a sucker for...esp OTTB's), a few Morgans, & even some Draft horses.  
I've always wanted to try a Saddlebred or a TWH just for the fun of it.

So, a little bit of everything! My favorite is OTTB's though...just drawn to them! 

Currently riding an OTTB bay named Camden.  <3 He's my main focus.

I also ride my friend's TB & sometimes her draft to help out when she can't exercise them.

So, I don't have an EXACT number...definitely way more than all my fingers/toes though!


----------



## SteadyOn (Mar 5, 2017)

Hmmm. Breeds... Not sure of them all but definitely:

Quarterhorse
Thoroughbred
QH/TB
Appaloosa
Appaloosa/TB
Arab
QH/Arab
Appaloosa/Arab
Paint
Standardbred
Belgian/Paint
Percheron/TB
Clyde/TB
Welsh pony
Welsh/QH
Morgan
Oldenburg
Selle Francais
Paso Fino

And many many unknown combos!

We don't generally encounter a ton of variety where I've done most of my riding. And I only have Paso Fino on my list because I went out of my way to try a couple of rides on one on a recent vacation.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I never counted X breeds! LOL

I also forgot, I have ridden a cow.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

Hmm... I've ridden a couple QHs, some kind of a pony (I was too young to know which breed she was), Paso Fino, and in some time I'll have ridden a Paint. Not a lot, as I pretty much only ride my own horses so far and haven't owned many. @Foxhunter - If we're gonna go into riding other species: I've ridden a couple calves, goats, and sheep. ;-)


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm really impressed that @farmpony84 and others can remember names!

There is a reason all horses I'm around get called "mom" or "bud" and I frequently don't even know (or check) the gender of what I'm going to ride.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

Foxhunter said:


> I never counted X breeds! LOL
> 
> I also forgot, I have ridden a cow.



Me too and tried to ride sows but I never could get the hang of pig riding so that was less riding, more falling off.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

JCnGrace said:


> Me too and tried to ride sows but I never could get the hang of pig riding so that was less riding, more falling off.


I've never ridden a cow (or a sow), but I've ridden an elephant! (It was at a small-town circus and they were giving rides.) I've always wanted to try a camel but have never had the opportunity. 

As for equines........let's see, these are what I remember:

BLM Mustang
Arabian 
Quarter Horse 
TWH
Missouri Fox Trotters
Paint
Thoroughbred (ex-racer)
Saddlebred
mules

I guess that's a lot smaller list than a lot of you guys!

I would love to try something more exotic like a Friesian or Andalusian or even one of the South American gaited breeds. I'm pretty much in Quarter Horse country here!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

PS. Number of horses I've ridden: 24 that I can think of off-hand, not including the dude rides I took as a kid (because I have no idea how many of those I did).


----------



## SillySully07 (Mar 1, 2018)

Over my riding career I have probably ridden 50 or more. I used to be assistant trainer at a hunter jumper farm and they alone had 35 horses on their property. Many were lesson horses whom I rode all of, and then a few OTTB in re-training that I helped hack, and a few client horses as well. I have owned/leased 4 horses in the last 11 years, plus all the other lesson horses I've ridden at other lesson barns. As for the various breeds...

Arabian
Anglo Arab
Tenessee walker
Percheron 
Hanovarian
Oldenberg
QH
TB
Appendix
Paint
saddlebred
Ponies
Irish Draft
Dutch Warmblood


----------



## DanteDressageNerd (Mar 12, 2015)

I'm not entirely sure. Over a 100 for sure but no idea about an actual number. 

I've ridden a little of everything.

Arabians and crosses
Drafts and crosses
Frisians and crosses
Thoroughbreds and crosses
a pretty wide variety of wbs, different bloodlines and types
stock horses (paints, quarter horses, appaloosa, mustangs, etc)
lippizanners
PRE and spanish horses
saddlebreds
morgans
tennessee walker and crosses
halflingers
pony varieties
etc maybe other stuff but IDK


----------



## kiltsrhott (Mar 11, 2012)

Oh gosh... I don't think I can count how many I've ridden. It's definitely over 100 for me. I used to hang out with my riding instructor all summer when I was a kid. I rode nearly everything that came through her barn for training. I've taken lessons on countless different horses. I've leased and owned multiple horses over the years. I've visited other horse friends and rode their horses. I did pony rides as a kid, and have been on a few commercial guided trail rides. I did a few horse camps as a kid too, and rode all the camp horses.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow. Never thought of counting all the horses I have ridden. I basically was that kid growing up that would ride anything folks would let me ride. Rode and drove a lot of horses in my early teens for a stable that raised cream QH and Hafflies, plus had a variety of ponies and horses that the owner would buy and sell on a regular basis. 

Always pairs though, he never bought individuals. He would have 10-20 at a time, so must have ridden/driven over 100 horses/ponies before I was 15. When he relocated too far out to go except on weekends, I started riding jumpers a couple of times a week at a lesson barn. 

I don't think I have reached 1000 horses yet, but really have no idea! 

Breeds might be a little easier to list, but still lots I'm not sure of, lol. 

Shetland
Welsh
Quarter pony
American Walking Pony
POA
Connemara
Hackney

Other assorted grade ponies

QH
Appaloosa
Haflinger
TB/App
Anglo-Arab
Paint
Morgan
Arabian
Morab
TWH
Missouri Fox trotter 
Thoroughbred
Appendix QH
Saddlebred
Standardbred
Spotted Saddle Horse
Rocky Mountain Horse
Kentucky Mountain Horse
Racking horse
Percheron
Percheron/Arab
Percheron/TB
Belgian
Oldenburg
Hanoverian/TB
Dutch WB
American WB
Georgian Grande
Lippizaner/Arab 
Paso Fino

Other assorted grade horses. 

At one time I had a goal to ride a stallion of every breed! That is a much shorter list, lol. Most were what is local, TWH, Saddlebred, TB, QH and a couple more that I don't remember, but my list was at 6 breeds when I gave that up. 

A few that I have never ridden but wanted to was Chincoteague, Mustang and Friesian.


----------



## Maistjarna (Dec 25, 2016)

Breeds

Icelandic
Anglo-arab
Arabian
Haflinger
Grade horse

Sent from my SM-G800F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rod (Aug 26, 2009)

I've ridden a few. Grew up on a ranch working cattle with horses. Rodeoed a little in my late teens/ early twenties. Worked at a Thoroughbred race horse breeding farm starting their two year olds. Trained Professionally for a few years. Managed a therapeutic horse program for nine years at the Idaho Youth Ranch, a residential treatment facility for troubled youth. One of my jobs there was to evaluate and train horses that were donated to the program. Had between 70 to 160 horses donated each year. Trained and showed reined cow horses and cutters. Now I own some cattle and lease a ranch in NW Nevada. 
A lot of horses of different breeds. I think I am in the 1,000 category. Some of the memorable ones-

Strawberry, a red roan mustang my grandpa caught off the Bruneau desert in SW Idaho (in the 1950's that was still legal). My cousins, sisters and I rode the hair off that horse. We would go to grandma's nearly every weekend. Strawberry would spend the week out in the pasture with the other horses but every Saturday he would walk down a quarter mile lane and stand by the gate waiting for us. 

April, a grade filly. In 1966, when I was 14, I worked in the fields and earned enough to buy a horse of my own (for $45). First horse I trained by myself. 

Lori,s Glory Gal, appendix QH. I team roped on her. My first registered horse and an honest to goodness performance horse. 

OTTB mare. Donated to the Youth Ranch. People who donated her said she was a good horse. Their daughter had a cast on her arm. When I tried her out, the mare reared over backwards. I was able to push/ slide off before she mashed me. I told the guys that worked for me she was dangerous and not to ride her. One of them did anyway. Off 2 1/2 months with a cracked pelvis. What kind of people donate a dangerous horse to a place that has a bunch of kids????

Go Kaborr, bay Arabian gelding. The world's best kids horse. Every kid at the youth ranch started on this horse. If Gokie didn't think a kid had a good enough seat to trot, there was no way you could make him. No amount of kicking, yelling, or chasing would do it. As soon as he felt the kid could handle it he would willingly trot. Same thing with a lope. I had a bunch of horses at home, but when my grand kids started riding, I took Go Kaborr home for them to learn on. He packed kids around the Youth Ranch until he was 31 years old. I semi retired him then. At 33 he died peacefully in his stall. A lot of kids cried over that horse. There might of even been an old cowboy that had some feelings. 

Sorrel overo Paint mare. I started this mare when I was riding for the public. She bucked the first 15 times I rode her. I got to thinking she couldn't get me off. The 16th time she dusted me! The next ride she was good, The 18th time she bucked again. She never bucked again as long as I had her. A few years later I went to a ranch sorting. She was there with her owner. Yes- she bucked!

Colonels Oak, sorrel QH stallion. A National Cutting Horse Association money earner and a great sire. He made the Equistat leading sires list for reined cow horses for several years. At the time I had 13 mares. He died years ago but I still have a gelding and a mare by him that I ride on the ranch today. 

Miss Colonel Nita, brown QH mare. Daughter of Colonels Oak. The best show horse I've ridden. Won the Intermountain (Idaho, Utah, Montana, Wyoming) Reined Cow Horse Assoc. Novice Circuit Championship. 

Honey, sorrel/ flaxen Mustang mare. The smartest horse I owned. She was an expert at opening gates. She would work for hours with her lips and teeth until she got it open. Our family once went for a ride and left Honey by herself. My nephew drove by and saw Honey grazing on the lawn. He stopped, she ran into the coral and he locked her up. An hour later he drove back by. She was grazing on the lawn again. He locked her up again and wired the latch. Once again he drove by with her on the lawn. This time he didn't even stop. She was still grazing in the yard when we returned home. 

Just a few. Good memories.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Forgot to mention mules! Have never ridden or driven a mule, but I would love to! Would especially like to ride Dressage on a mule; would be so cool. 

Oh yes have ridden several sows and hogs when a youth and I DO NOT recommend it! Very dangerous or so I remember; those hogs would run us down in a hurry.


----------



## RedDunPaint (Aug 23, 2015)

What an interesting thread!

Hmm...well I'm not going to count all the trail horses I "rode" on vacations, where the horses knew the trails so well I literally just sat there. I do remember Frank The Paint; the owners of the place actually let me ride him for real after the trail. Oh, and Charlie. Same place and they again let me ride him in a meadow in the middle of a trail ride. I have really fond memories of that place! I've done many paintings from the pictures I took there. But I remember dragging my family with me on trail rides nearly every vacation we went, so I know there were many others haha.

Horses that I rode in lessons...I remember Duvet, a sweet black gelding. I remember a really lazy appaloosa mare. I did "vaulting" on a bay gelding and a palomino pony. The horse that I started taking regular lessons on was Si, a sweetheart of a gelding. Della and May were put in the rotation as well. I didn't get along with Della, but I _loved_ May. I leased her for a summer! I also leased a little black mare, Maggie. She still holds a very special place in my heart- I would've bought her but her owners retired her. My friend's horse Adahee. 

Not sure if this counts, but I rode the horses I tried out to buy. I remember Otis, a black gelding. Faith was a flighty paint mare. Hot Rod Baby, an OTTB and Secretariats great granddaughter! She looked just like her grandsire Storm Cat. And then of course my girl Tessa.

I've been a working student at my stable a few summers, so I've also ridden many of the horses at my stable. Apache is a paint gelding that had a lot of body issues; it was so amazing helping him overcome them. Tony, an _amazing_ Andulusian. Fernando the pony. Flynn, Zoe (a draft mix), Albert, Gypsy, and Jaxie.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Interesting. I don’t think I’ve ever tried to count or keep track. 

Well, I started on Pete as a young child. Then “upgraded” to Cheyenne. Along the way, I know I rode my mom’s horse Sham from time to time as well as my brothers horse, Barley.

As an older child, I primarily rode Misty. But did also ride Geronimo and Sundance. Then along cane Beau ... who I “stole” from my mom!

Had Scooter for a while, as Beau healed from an injury. Also trained Jammer, Rosie, Cherry, Buddy, Buddy, Buddy (people seriously did not get creative with names!!), Reggie, and Silkie. I feel like I forgot a couple but that should be close. 

I jump rode a lot of horses during my rodeo queen years- mostly the pickup men horses. Also took various riding lessons over the years, some English and some reining. 

And then more recently, my own two horses Red and Shotgun, along with my mom’s horse Crinkle and my aunt’s horse Romeo. 

So we’ll say consistently and routinely rode 20+ horses, but also another 15+ here and there.


----------



## 4hoofbeat (Jun 27, 2013)

Filou said:


> I was curious how many horses everyone has ridden?
> 
> Are they lesson horses?
> Horses you train?
> ...


I used to keep track of all the horses I've ridden. What I liked and disliked about them. Any quirks they had. Somewhere in one of my moves I lost the list. [emoji852]️
As I think back on it, I remember most of the horses names, but only 2 or 3 people I've ridden with from when I was younger. [emoji53]

Very first lesson horse was Dr. Cox. He was great! Another favorite was Zorba, a beautiful dark brown almost black gelding with 4 white socks. He was gorgeous! Oberon, a gentle thoroughbred that seemed to float on air. 

There were many horses that went through the stables I rode at. It was a big lesson barn. So occasionally we would get to ride a boarders horse. Those were great lessons. My favorite was Blue.. A true black Morgan, so dark he had a blue sheen. Only a few of us got to ride him. Talk about cloud 9. 

Then for a span of about 13 years my own horse, and occasional friends horse, or the trainers prospects. 

When my guy passed away, back to lesson horses.

Geesh... I've probably ridden well over 30 different horses, with 3 or 4 favorites. 

Add in the two favorite places I've ridden... Ireland and England.

Oh the memories! Wow! Thanks for this trip down memory lane. [emoji2] [emoji173]️



Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 4hoofbeat (Jun 27, 2013)

4hoofbeat said:


> I used to keep track of all the horses I've ridden. What I liked and disliked about them. Any quirks they had. Somewhere in one of my moves I lost the list. [emoji852]️
> As I think back on it, I remember most of the horses names, but only 2 or 3 people I've ridden with from when I was younger. [emoji53]
> 
> Very first lesson horse was Dr. Cox. He was great! Another favorite was Zorba, a beautiful dark brown almost black gelding with 4 white socks. He was gorgeous! Oberon, a gentle thoroughbred that seemed to float on air.
> ...


Oh! Just noticed... Lol I didn't ride all those horses in Ireland and England.. It was supposed to be " I'll add in the two favorite places I've ridden..." that's what happens when I type fast at work. Geesh 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Acesty6 (Feb 19, 2018)

i just remember two times already
really want to ride a horse more than that.


----------



## Filou (Jan 16, 2014)

How about your favorite or most memorable mount(s)?

I remember this one horse at the sale barn... riding him felt like you were sitting on a washing machine, his canter took you around in a circle, and when he jumped he got super round, even over the tiny jumps we were doing. I don't think I've ridden one like that since! I know there are more that I adored to ride and will never forget but that one just stood out!

Your least favorite?

For me, it's those few ponies and small horses, that want to run their feet off to cover the same ground as a horse, specifically when jumping lines where there's a set distance between jumps. I always loved the patient little guys that were ok with their miniature step. It was hard riding the sale ponies though being 5'9"...


----------



## jumpingtothemoon (Jun 16, 2017)

Before I started riding, I went on a few pony rides, so I'll say I rode maybe 3 horses there?
At my first barn, I rode a pony named Gypsy, then Troubadour, then Keeray, then Roy. I also did some vaulting on Toffee. I later went back to the barn and rode an 8 year old named Whiskey. 6 horses there. 
At my first camp, I rode a horse named Newbian. I think I also rode another, different horse on a trail once. 2 horses there.
At another current barn, I have ridden a pony Toby, then Archie, then a horse named Spook, then Firefox, then back to the ponies with Jacob and then Magic. After them were Diva, Darby, Maple, Fudge, Chase, Lolli, and Dolce. 13 horses there.
At my march break camp, I rode a horse named Thunder. 1 horse there. 
At my summer camp, my first year there I rode a pony named Levi to test on and then my main was Hannah Montana. I pony-swapped for fun on Piper. 3 horses there. 
The next year I tested on Austin, rode Boomer. When he went sort of lame, I rode Tony. We also had pony swap again where I rode Angus, Roman, Liberty, Granston and Miles. 8 horses there. 
During Weekend camp, I rode some oldies but the new horses I rode were a pony named Clyde, Sailor, and a horse named Keen. 3 horses there. 
I may have left out a horse or pony in here but this should be a good feel for the number I've ridden. So roughly 39+, wow that's a lot!


----------



## Cordillera Cowboy (Jun 6, 2014)

Filou said:


> How about your favorite or most memorable mount(s)?
> 
> I remember this one horse at the sale barn... riding him felt like you were sitting on a washing machine, his canter took you around in a circle, and when he jumped he got super round, even over the tiny jumps we were doing. I don't think I've ridden one like that since! I know there are more that I adored to ride and will never forget but that one just stood out!
> 
> ...


That is a fun idea for another thread! Why don't you start one, since this one is already rather long. I would join in!


----------



## Loner (Dec 21, 2017)

I have been riding since the age of 8.Do not know how many I have ridden because I am 68 now.I have two of my own that i ride a couple times a week and still enjoy it very much.I do not ride them as hard as I used to.Like riding the trails now.


----------



## HorsesandHappiness (Oct 4, 2016)

I ride 5 regularly for an owner who hired me as a barn hand. I ride about once a week as a staff member at riding center, so I am potentially riding different horses each week. I think over the years I've ridden 14 or so different horses there. There's a horse at a ranch that I volunteered to train, who I will be riding regularly once spring hits. One when I was 8 - a friend's lesson horse, a saint of a Western lesson horse that I took my first lessons on, at least 3 different guided trail rides in Costa Rica, Cozumel, Puerto Rico, and Florida. I've also ridden 2 trail horses that belonged to a roommate. Not counting pony rides at the county fair. 

So that's a total of 28+. I never would have thought it was that many considering I've only just started my horse career! Although I'd still love to ride something over 16 hh, like a big Percheron or one of those tall performance horses.

As for Breeds:

Belgian X Quarter Horse
Percheron x Morgan
POA
TWH
Morgan
Fjord
Arabian
Quarter Horse
Paint Horse
Percheron
Gypsy Vanner
Appendix
Virginia Highlander
Paso Fino


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*No idea*

I couldn't even try to count how many horses I've ridden. I can only imagine it's over a couple hundred at least. The amount of horses isn't really a big deal to me(I had never thought about the question until this thread actually), as much as the experience and the things I've learned from each horse that I have ridden. To me that's truly priceless and a big blessing to have had those opportunity.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread (Feb 3, 2019)

Never thought about it until I read this thread. 

I have been riding since I was a toddler and my mom or my aunt put me in front of them in their saddles when they gathered cows. 

My grandfather lived just down the road and owned and ran a dude ranch / trail ride place that had anywhere from 30 - 70 horses depending on the year, plus the wranglers that worked there generally had personal strings some of which they would let me ride. 

I would put miles on horses for anybody that wanted their horses ridden as a teen so in addition to our family horses I rode pretty much every horse around the nearest town that anybody would let me. 

In late high school I was an exchange student and I rode horses in my host country for people who boarded their horses near us but didn't have time to ride them. 

In the military my first deployment was to Europe and I would ride horses at a stable where you could rent various horses and go hacking on them. 

After getting out of the Marines I didn't ride a ton in University but I did have a close friend whose mother liked to have miles put on her horse so I rode him although he probably didn't need it, that horse was born broke. One of the kindest most gentle horses you could ever imagine. I think he was the first gaited horse I was ever on too, although there were some buggy horses a friend had when I was real little that I rode that may have been gaited but I am not sure. 

In my adult years I buy horses, retrain them and then sell them in addition to having a bunch of horses of my own that are my permanent riding stock for work and pleasure. I also took riding lessons as an adult because I wanted to learn to ride better instead of the sort of "_hop on and don't fall off_" way of riding I had learned growing up. So, I rode the lesson horses as well as my own for that stuff.

I would say I am into the hundreds for sure but I doubt I break the 500 mark.

Breeds? That I know of: Quarter horses, Tennessee walkers, Thoroughbreds, Finnhorse, Mustangs, Arabs, and there are probably others but those are the ones I can remember for sure.


----------



## Apple6 (Jun 14, 2018)

Ummm wow, this took some thinking...
6 lesson horses
2 horses that belonged to friends
2 horses that belong to my trainer
5 of my own horses

Anddddd an insane draft that some old man in a golf cart tried to sell me for $10,000 even after it knocked him to the ground and he needed two stablehands and myself to handle. 

As it turns out, the guy was simply mishandling the horse, whose girth was much too tight. Also, the only reason I had met with him was to find a new trainer. On my first lesson, I paid him only half the cost (please don't hate) because 1. He tried to sell me a horse he couldn't handle 2. He said my training "test" after a few lessons was to RIDE on a highway nearby and 3. He spent most of the lesson showing me his carriages from the days when he hosted wedding chariot rides.

I guess I haven't rode too many horses that I can recall, but then again, I'm still in my early teens and prefer cart driving ;D


----------



## BlindHorseEnthusiast4582 (Apr 11, 2016)

I don't know what you'd call the horses I rode, considering the situation, and I did very little "real" riding, mostly I just went in a circle at different gaits, so take the number with that in mind.

If my count is right, I've ridden:
1 draft, 1 draft cross
2 Appaloosas
1 Paint 
1 Thoroughbred
2 Quarter Horses


----------



## RidingWithRuby (Apr 18, 2019)

Only 2, but I've also only been riding for a year.


----------



## thedartmoorlover (Jul 23, 2019)

Can't tell you exactly but around 6 or 7 maybe more but can't really remember as I ride my own pony more so don't ride school ponies that much I've only ridden 2 horses the rest have been ponies


----------



## redbadger (Nov 20, 2017)

Five, but two I only rode once. Three quarter horses, one appaloosa, and one draft-cross. (one of the women at the barn keeps trying to tell me he's an Irish thoroughbred, but he's a draft-cross and that's ok, he's very comfortable to ride). I've been taking lessons almost two years? I ride Toby, a quarter horse, and Jasper the draft cross the most.


----------



## mmshiro (May 3, 2017)

Good opportunity to pay tribute to all those I can remember:

- Zach and Finnigan, the first ever horses I put my butt on. Finn bucked me off once because I was a clueless moron and tried to take him where he wasn't comfortable.
- Sadie, draft cross, taught me the basics with a Centered Riding instructor
- Cinnamon and Archie - Appy mare and TB gelding, also lesson horses at a show barn.
- Two adorable Icelandics, the reason I started lessons to begin with. I don't remember their names, but they shall never be forgotten. They got me hooked!
- Maxine - I only rode her once. She died shortly thereafter of a heart attack while on the trail with her owner. Her owner never rode again.
- Gershwin (Hanoverian), Coco (TB), Dusty (Mule), Dita (TB), Marion(TB) - I owe all the confidence and skill I have now in riding real knuckleheads to those horses. Leaving Dita was a real blow. She was the first horse I really did some crazy stuff with. I felt like she was a little inciter. ("Hey, wanna go fast? Look at that trail! I gotcha!")
- Hamlet and Scout: I'm listing them together because both are paints. Hamlet is my horsey now, Scout I helped break to ride. I wasn't the first on him, but once it turned out he's sane, I was the second. 
- My previous barn: Toni, Key (TB), Lucky, Peanut - for lessons. Key ended up a summer half lease. Unbelievable how mellow that boy was.
- Currently (in addition to Hamlet): Everest (green as hell Arabian show horse), and Rum Fizzle (Arabian x TB mare).

Touristy trail rides (other than Iceland): 4. I found out that trail rides offered by horse barns are vastly superior to trail rides offered by trail outfits. The horses are so much happier. 

Total: 30-ish


----------



## nohiogal (May 9, 2019)

Let’s see…

Cookie – 6 years old, first lesson pony, bay mare
Name and Name - 2 horses I also took lessons on but I can’t recall their names. I know one was a bay mare and the other a gelding paint
Bob – Palomino Gelding, Riding camp
Dappled Grey – Not sure of her name
Bay – Not sure of the name or gender, first time on English tack
Old Man – Cousins horse
Grey Horse – Random horse that was owned by a friend of my husbands, second time on English tack, fell off but got back on J
Josie – Flea Bitten Grey. The first horse I rode in a long time and re-ignited my love of riding
Stella – My horse

I think I took a couple paid trail rides too but I can’t really recall the rides much less the horses names.


So with the trail rides I think that makes an even dozen.


----------



## MNgirl (Apr 4, 2019)

I’ve been riding for 4 months. I think I’m actually going on my 5th. I’m on my 3rd barn. In these short months I’ve ridden 6 different horses. This was due to a wreck less barn ( the second ) of which I rode 4 ( Arabians ) of the 6 horse I’ve taken lessons on. I started to feel I was just exercising horses for them and was getting very little actual instruction. Needless to say I had some scary rides!


----------



## Finalcanter (Apr 15, 2013)

Well, given that my lesson horses switch frequently...I'd say I lessoned and ridden on more than a dozen, and that number will only increase .
I've been on different horses when I've shown, so I'd have to say I've been on perhaps nine different ones for that.

All together currently, if I had to guess-timate a number...around 20


----------



## DanisMom (Jan 26, 2014)

Funny, I was thinking about this a couple of days ago. I got up to 40 and couldn't remember any more. I'm sure I've missed some. Some were my own, some lesson horses, some friends' horses, and some were trail horses. Some I rode several times, some only once, and some a lot. I won't even try to list them all.


----------



## AtokaGhosthorse (Oct 17, 2016)

Like HLG: Countless if you count touristy trail rides, carnival ponies, and rough and ready old cow horses while visiting a friend as a kid.


In the last four years:

Trigger, Superman, Gina, Leroy, Sarge, AJ, Nope.


----------



## QueenofFrance08 (May 16, 2017)

Oh boy....

Lesson horses I can remember (mostly Morgans): Casey, ********, Isabeau, Rainbow, Fancy, Gator

Camp horses I remember: Paco, 4 others

Several trail/lesson horses in CA

Horses I've Owned (* still own): Gem, Stitch*, Chico*, Paco, Jake*, Daisy*, Comet* (I think I've ridden him once, he's DH's horse), Lilo* (newest addition to the ridden list, just broke to ride!)

Horses We've Tried and Not Bought: Jolene 

Friend's Horses: Major


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

Counted 17 horses for sure and one mule. Could be more horses. Nowadays I'm happy just riding my own two.


----------



## dustywyatt (Aug 19, 2019)

Oh man...I don't even know...


*Sealectra - Mom's horse when I was a kid
*Tawny, Encore, Jake, Rio, Clint, Ben, Diesel, Wyatt - horses I've owned
*Britches, Comanche, Polka-Dot, Roany, Zane, Jewel, Nashota, Gus - horses I've leased or borrowed
*Critter, Buck, Pat, Calvin, Teebo, Pistol - hubby's and FIL's horses
*At least 15 others when I worked at a Peruvian Paso ranch in my early twenties
*I'm sure I'm missing a bunch more lol


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

How many stars are there in the sky.....?


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Has anyone else ever ridden an elephant? 

I did at a circus once. It really wasn't riding, more like sitting there and getting led around, but it was still a cool thing to be able to say I have done. I was towards the back of the elephant with a bunch of other people and that sucker was WIDE. That's the number one thing I remember about the elephant, it was wide and uncomfortable. I would LOVE to try a camel, but that will probably never happen. 
I've ridden a couple of mules too. I have no idea how many horses, but not as many as a lot of you! :cowboy:


----------



## knightrider (Jun 27, 2014)

@trailhorserider, I also got to ride an elephant when I worked at the Maryland Renaissance Festival. Because I was a rider working in a show, the elephant owner let me ride on the head and guide the elephant. I imagine the head is much more comfortable than the body. All the animal people working the show liked to bond together and help each other.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread (Feb 3, 2019)

Camels are not the most fun to ride for sure. They aren't horrible but they heave and lurch and you have no stirrups and it is a loooooong way to fall if you lose your balance. The nomadic tribes had them when I was in the middle east in the Marine Corps. and from time to time we would get a wild hair and talk a tribesman into letting us ride around on one. The saddles with the handle bar type of grip are a lot nicer than the ones with a saddle horn look for being able to hold on and stay on. A lot of places in the middle east that are touristy type areas like Petra in Jordan etc. offer short camel rides for tourists and even longer sight seeing tours on camels in some areas. In Petra the animals can't go down into the actual site so those are just short rides from the parking lot to the mouth of the canyon that you enter the site through, a few hundred yards so people can say they rode a camel, nothing more.


----------



## cherise1082 (Aug 8, 2019)

No idea how many total horses I've ridden! Tons of lesson horses growing at a few different farms, followed by countless 2 and 3 year olds that I rode as an exercise rider at a training farm. I have owned 2 - my high school/college horse that I sadly had to give away due to being a poor college student, and my current Appy gelding - my heart


----------

